
Show HN: Style – Basically Prisma for OS X. Runs locally on video&large images - feelix
http://macdaddy.io/Style/
======
stephenr
I tried this. It attempted to use ~45 gb of memory to process a 1mb image.

~~~
feelix
It does use a hell of a lot of RAM, but not that much usually. For a 1MP image
it'll usually use ~8GB. I think there's something else wrong. What sort of
machine are you using? & OSX version?

~~~
stephenr
Late 2011 17" MBP. Quad core 2.4GHz i7, 16GB RAM, SSD.

